# Horse jumping with chest cam.



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I got linked to this while watching helmet cam videos and thought it was very interesting! Apparently it is attached to a breast plate.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Now that's pretty cool! I am - to be honest, very BORED of the helmet cam. Over done, over used - blah. The chest cam is a nice new perspective.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very neat! Thanks for sharing that video!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Very neat! Thanks for sharing that video!


Sure thing!

Glad I wasn't the only one who thought it was cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

thats pretty cool


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool! Wish it wasn't in slowmo though... it would have been cooler in fast speed!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Super fresh idea!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What about attaching them to browbands? It'd need to be a small camera, but that would be neat. You'd really see what the horse sees!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That would be cool! ^^


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Interesting. I love how you can see the shadow to the right!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I love how you can see the horse's nose! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Rotf totally ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

That was neat!


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

I've seen so many helmet cameras, but this is a new and nice twist. I loved watching this because it was different and interesting to see jumping at a different view other than from a helmet. Thank you for posting this for everyone else to see!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Neat! Wish it wasn't slowed down though.


----------



## Simonie (Jul 27, 2011)

that is so cleaver


----------

